# RIP Klaus



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I lost my gorgeous Klaus today. He was my grumpy little shy boy and was taken way too soon. i will never forget they way you used to run over to the front of your viv whenever i sat on the floor and put your paws up looking cute so i would have to give you a mealie. rest in peace little man xxx


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Poor dear Klaus.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I just saw your other post, I'm so sorry about your Klaus. I'm sure he knows how much you loved him and you did everything for him.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He was very well loved and will be missed. Rest in Peace Klaus.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm SO, SO sorry for you Pammie. He was so precious & I know you loved him very much & did everything you could for him.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know what to say.. This is horrible  
Poor Klaus was taken from you way to soon!
RIP Klaus...


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry about Klaus.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, I am so sorry Pam. I was praying for a good outcome. He was a beautiful boy. 

Hugs


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

It's so sad


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

RIP Klaus
Thinking of you
Hugs Larry


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your baby, loosing a beloved pet is heartwrenching. You did your best for him and I'm sure he knows it. Thinking of you.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Klaus.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little guy, RIP Klaus


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm sending you hugs! Klaus will be missed very much, and he was lucky to have such a good place to live and a caring owner. Goodbye little Klaus.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

there are no words to tell you how sorry i am. the shivers are running down my skin as i am writing this.

please stay strong.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Pam, Klaus certainly knew how much you loved him. Rest in peace Klaus.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Klaus, very sad news


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss ..Now he can watch over you up in the sky like you watched over him... 

My prayers for you and klause


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

RIP Klaus 
*hugs* 
Mary & Prickles


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... Klaus is now in a place free of pains and discomfort, but he will carry your love with him always. *hug*


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  I read your other post and you did all you could. You were a wonderful parent.


----------

